# Gaming



## Big_Rick78 (Jan 4, 2013)

What does everyone play (if anything?)

Ive got a PS3, currently playing alot of Assassins Creed 3, Call Of Duty and Tiger Woods.

Anyone else play a console?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

Xbox 360

Halo 4 - Tiger Woods - Far Cry 3 and Fifa at the moment

I've got the new Hitman and a few others but not into them at the moment, actually I ain't played the Xbox much at all over the past few weeks and will play a lot less in the better weather.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2013)

PC- 

Counter Strike Global Offensive
Civilization V
FM 2013
IL2 1946 & Cliffs of Dover
GTA IV


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 4, 2013)

PS3 at the moment is AC revelations along with a smattering of DIRT 3 , Skyrim and Dragon Age 2. I was working through TW12 but it kept freezing so stopped bothering to try.

My missus is coming into some inheritance soon and she says I can have a money no object gaming pc so i'm speccing one up ready to hit some serious pc gaming heaven. Tempted to build my own again but havnt been on the pc scene for a few years and the new technology may be a little too much for me.


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 4, 2013)

A retro cocktail arcade cabinet that I designed myself with a mame emulator and an old pc tucked inside.

Currently playing green beret and ghost and goblins!

Can't get away with modern games. I still even love space invaders!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh how could I have missed one of the best games there is... Skyrim!!!


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Jan 4, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Oh how could I have missed one of the best games there is... Skyrim!!!
		
Click to expand...

Skyrim is the reason Im thinking of getting an Xbox 360. I had it on PS3, struggled with the game crashing etc, completed the main story, got all the trophies, then found out none of the add ons will be getting released for it.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2013)

I play cod mw3 now Santa brought it round on eggsbox360. Rooter37 if anyone wants to shoot me...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2013)

Got an X Box but not been on it for a year or so. Madden, NHL, Tiger and Fifa my titles of choice


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pc. Playing Black ops II, cod 4 and WGT.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 4, 2013)

My ps3 broke in February and only got it fixed just before Xmas! Daylight hours meant I didn't miss it as being on the course. As the dark nights arrived I missed it more and more! Sold most my old titles so stuck playing call of duty(black ops & mw3) I'm rubbish but still like playing. I need to get assassins creed revelations before I get ac3. Evesdad on playstation network too if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 4, 2013)

Upstairs Gaming PC with SKYRIM and Minecraft etc, XBOX with Black OPS2 
Downstairs: PS3 ( new 2012 model ) for family games and PS Move

You can tell we like games ( well my son does )


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 4, 2013)

FIFA and Tiger Woods.

Anyone fancy adding me for a game sometime I am under the same name as on here.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

You on Xbox adey?


----------



## jpenno (Jan 4, 2013)

Xbox usually on cod same username as here


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

We need a forum match on Tiger Woods 13 - Xbox anyone in?


----------



## jpenno (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiger woods isn't realistic he can only hit it 330 yards when all options maxed out when everyone knows that a Dunlop driver from sports direct goes further 

Haven't got 2013 but if I can fins a cheap copy might be up for a forum match


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm on Xbox, just finished Far Cry 3 and that has been one of my highlights this year, top game. At the moment I am playing Forza Horizon, The Walking Dead (Xbox live download, not really a game but a great story) and my favourite Xcom. Everyone really should try this, I used to play the old PC version when I was at uni 20 years ago and this updated version is every bit as good.

You can pick up the new Hitman game for Â£20 so will probably give that a go but I also need another shooter so toss up between Black Ops II and Halo 4. Halo is probably edging it at the moment. 

Interested in Tiger Woods this year as they are including classic old golfers and the chance to play Augusta how it used to be when the greats played it. The game still needs an overhaul to make it more challenging but this year looks a little more than that annual update.

Whilst I need to renew my live membership, my gamertag is Tiger3 if anyone wants to add it (rugby club and shirt number and not in honour of the golfer)


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

I hit a 407 yarder at wolf creek the other day LOL


----------



## GB72 (Jan 4, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I hit a 407 yarder at wolf creek the other day LOL
		
Click to expand...

And that still makes you a short hitter by forum standard


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha ha did I not mention it was with a PW


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 4, 2013)

There's only 3 main games I play on the PS3. Tiger Woods, Gran Turismo and Metal Gear Solid series.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 4, 2013)

mad_adey on PS3 if your brave enough to take me on at FIFA...........:thup:

Only just got Tiger Woods so my player is not that good yet and it is the first one I have had for a few years so still trying to get my head around the new way of playing it.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an Xbox. Currently playing Farcry for a single player fix 18 hours clocked up since Christmas day and loving it.  

Battlefield 3 deals with the more social side of my gaming. Have had BF3 since release and it's still going strong. Scarily 178 hours spent playing it online and I'm not a heavy player.  Sign of a great game. Borrowed COD:BO2 from my bro. Played about 4 hours online and gave it back.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 4, 2013)

I have black ops 2 and think its crap, got bored of cod now. Halo 4 for online play now. I did have BF3 and that was a great game.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone on Steam add me- nine_iron


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 5, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			A retro cocktail arcade cabinet that I designed myself with a mame emulator and an old pc tucked inside.

Currently playing green beret and ghost and goblins!

Can't get away with modern games. I still even love space invaders!
		
Click to expand...

MAME rocks! and Ghost and Goblins is awesome, one of my favourites as I used to play this loads as a lad. For me the old arcade games are the best. 

We have an Xbox in the house as well but my son usually plays on that, he wipes the floor with me on the Halo games. But he cant beat me on the classics :whoo:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 5, 2013)

Only game I play on the PC is World of Tanks, no other games console or otherwise.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 5, 2013)

xbox-

fifa 13 , call of duty, tiger woods


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 5, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			MAME rocks! and Ghost and Goblins is awesome, one of my favourites as I used to play this loads as a lad. For me the old arcade games are the best. 

We have an Xbox in the house as well but my son usually plays on that, he wipes the floor with me on the Halo games. But he cant beat me on the classics :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Have around 4000 games on my cabinet, every arcade game you can remember.

I can remember the mahoosive old 10p pieces I used to pile up every Saturday playing the arcades haha


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2013)

Got a Wii (can't remember the last time we fired it up), an X-box 360 and an original ps3. When I do play it's usually on the 360, the ps3 sits there as a stand by Blu ray player in case our main one plays up. I have got a few games for it but again, can't remember the last time I played one on it. I've tried COD etc. but am not quick enough....tend to stick to racing sims or TW games. Having said that, I've just unplugged all of the consoles and have boxed them up ready to go upstairs. Got sick to death of all the cables under the telly so have stripped it back now to just the Blu ray player and my Humax FreeSat PVR. Looks a lot neater.
We've got a "spare" alcove in the bedroom that would take a nice shelving unit/ bookcase and my intention is to get myself a 22" (or similar) LCD with a couple of HDMI inputs and have all of my consoles upstairs if I get the urge to want to play a game so it leaves the main telly to Sam and the kids. Starting over again means that I can do my best to hide all those bloody leads up and just generally have a tidy set up. I'm tempted to just sell the lot....as I say I hardly use any of them. But I know the minute I do that I'll fancy a few quick blasts around Silverstone on F1 with the 360!


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 5, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I have an Xbox. Currently playing Farcry for a single player fix 18 hours clocked up since Christmas day and loving it.  

Battlefield 3 deals with the more social side of my gaming. Have had BF3 since release and it's still going strong. Scarily 178 hours spent playing it online and I'm not a heavy player.  Sign of a great game. Borrowed COD:BO2 from my bro. Played about 4 hours online and gave it back.
		
Click to expand...

I played BF2 many years ago now , joined a few clans and by the time i'd finished my main account had over 1700 hours on it (3 star general). I also had 3 or 4 other accounts I used specifically for knife and pistol servers or for hunting down pad staters for a laugh.

I definitely intend to start playing bf3 when I get my gaming rig sorted.

Oh and the best game I ever played was Team Fortress 2 , that game was hilarious and had terrific playability.


----------



## Fader (Jan 5, 2013)

Xbox360 for me, Current list of to plays that i've bought but not started yet are Farcry 3, Assassins Creed III, The latest Fable game.

However the game i'm currently playing despite how long its been out is Batman Arkham Asylum which is superb and will then play Arkham City before I move onto the others listed above. I'm a bit of a Batman geek, loved the idea of the Batman since being a kid but for some reason I never got around to getting the games.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 5, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			I played BF2 many years ago now , joined a few clans and by the time i'd finished my main account had over 1700 hours on it (3 star general). I also had 3 or 4 other accounts I used specifically for knife and pistol servers or for hunting down pad staters for a laugh.

I definitely intend to start playing bf3 when I get my gaming rig sorted.

Oh and the best game I ever played was Team Fortress 2 , that game was hilarious and had terrific playability.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anything you are not good at? BTW I agree about TF2, cracking game for a laugh but you have to take it seriously to master it as it has more things to remember than an RPG game!


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 5, 2013)

PS3....Playing Hitman Absolution at mo.....Add me 
Villan316


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is there anything you are not good at? BTW I agree about TF2, cracking game for a laugh but you have to take it seriously to master it as it has more things to remember than an RPG game!
		
Click to expand...

Its a surprisingly intricate game when you get down into the nuances of each character. I used to spend half my time crying with laughter though , I just loved pyros' graphics. I may even get it set up again now its reminded me how good it was. Its a free download now and there's still a big community playing.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Fader (Jan 6, 2013)

Smiffy said:



View attachment 4088

Click to expand...

Seen that before but always makes me chuckle. Is definitely how I was as a kid.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 6, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Its a surprisingly intricate game when you get down into the nuances of each character. I used to spend half my time crying with laughter though , I just loved pyros' graphics. I may even get it set up again now its reminded me how good it was. Its a free download now and there's still a big community playing.
		
Click to expand...

I go on it every now and again, my steam is always on so drop me a message if you want a game. I also have a ventrilo to use if you want a laugh.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one SB , I'll give you a heads up when I get my gaming rig sorted , may be a couple of months though.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm 54 and i struggle to turn my pc on let alone play games,and i always thought you stopped playing games when you grew hair on your nether regions and started noticing girls!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 6, 2013)

28 and still to both of those must be the radiation from the GPU!


----------



## SyR (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't buy Black Ops 2 as it didn't appeal. I only play BF3 (on PC) at the moment as the expansions have been excellent.


----------



## Siren (Jan 6, 2013)

My son has an Xbox although I have tiger woods on it but havent made a character yet.

On the PC im going through Skyrim a second time, have Counter Strike, BF3, TF2 and sadly a yearly sub to wow which doesnt end untill march. Also have Planetside 2 which is great fun considering its free to play.


----------



## Slime (Jan 7, 2013)

At the moment it's FM 2013, manager of Woking & currently 3rd in League 2 halfway through my second season.

*Slime*.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 7, 2013)

Who just added me on steam?


----------



## SyR (Jan 7, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Who just added me on steam?
		
Click to expand...

Me!


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 9, 2013)

Playing Far Cry 3 on ps3 at mo....what a game..!!!!
Villan316


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2013)

SyR said:



			I didn't buy Black Ops 2 as it didn't appeal.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt either, although i now have BO3 and its fantastic so far!!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Jan 9, 2013)

XBox's around the house for me & the kids, but mine rarely gets played so I'm back on Steam playing some of the old classics now they're cheap enough. Had a PS3 for a couple of years but hardly used it.
Just put together a PC for the lounge so I can play on the big TV. 

I play most of my games on my iPad these days.  Getting old, don't have the reflexes, dexterity or time to keep up!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 10, 2013)

PS3 for me. Mainly play Skyrim, FIFA, TW12, but the Mrs got me Rocksmith for christmas so thast is taking up most of my (limited) gaming time at the moment. Huffton757 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Idlenorth1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gt an Xbox 360 and playing f1 2012,black ops 2 and occasionally Tc's future soldier. Really want the lighter nights to back so can get back on the course regular.
Do think the consoles are mainly for the winter though as hardly touch from march onwards


----------



## Akie (Jan 10, 2013)

PS3 for me but mostly play NCAA football as I'm a big American Football fan, sometimes play a bit of F1 2011 as well. 

Football Manager is my staple on PC.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I play online pool n snooker on a website called Flyordie

Been pretty much playing it on and off since i was 16, im now 24  #embarrassing 

Also have a wii for my little uns' only ever play G1 Jockey on that

And a PS3 with TW '12 and COD but havent switched that console on since early lasy year


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 10, 2013)

For pc gamers I play an online game called track king.It's a horse racing management game but it's not an instant gratification game but one that you can play for a long time.Been addicted for 4 years now. link below

http://www.trackking.org/index.php


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds a bit like Starters Orders that used to be addicted to !!

I played SO4, i think number5 has been released now


----------



## SS2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gauntlet 2 on Mame. Occasionally Centipede, Scramble and Missile Command. Simple games from a simpler time...
Mario Kart 64 (Nintendo 64)
Mario Kart Double Dash (Game Cube)
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)

The Boy has an X Box 360 and the new Fifa 13 football looks vg. However he also has a dart board in his bedroom and I'd much rather do that than play on the XBox.


----------



## hoop67 (Jan 10, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Sounds a bit like Starters Orders that used to be addicted to !!

I played SO4, i think number5 has been released now
		
Click to expand...

Played that too.This in my opinion is 100 times better because it's more life like as in you can only train your horses on a certain day each week,can only run league races one day each week.If anybody fancies trying it mail me on here or in game   hoop67


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2013)

Football Manager 2013.
Just got Woking FC promoted to League 1. 
That's two promotions in two seasons, an FA Trophy win and a Wembley win in the Johnstone's Paint Trophy.
I must try to win something without so many loan players though!

*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 1, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			i'm 54 and i struggle to turn my pc on let alone play games,and* i always thought you stopped playing games when you grew hair on your nether regions* and started noticing girls!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't *PLAY* golf then?

P.S you don't stop playing games when you grow old, you grow old when you stop playing games!! :lol:


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2013)

triple_bogey said:








Click to expand...

Is that 'immature' or 'I'm mature'?

*Slime*.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaming truely is the greatest form of escapisim. Thing like this are one of the reasons I love playing BF3. Excuse the quality. Really want to get a capture card. 

[video=youtube;-my3Bx1E_Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-my3Bx1E_Yk[/video]


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 2, 2013)

fired up BFBC2 the other night on pc, had a blast. Must get the new bf3 expansion. Also got the new WoW Mists of Pandaria and a 3 month sub.... no golf or range = need a fix somewhere 

Just about to put my dartboard back up in my mancave as fancy joining a team this year so mucho practice needed


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 2, 2013)

Well i've got my new comp all up and running. Bought BF3 and whacked all settings to ultra. Its amazing stuff really and as i'm getting used to the maps and guns etc its getting even better. Ranking up quickly as you do when you first start but the graphics are fantastic and the gameplay on those old Sharqui and Karkand maps is as intense as ever.

Anyone else play on the pc then 'dodg3rman' is my nick , add me as friend and we can do some co-op or squad up for some easy kills.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 2, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			well i've got my new comp all up and running.
		
Click to expand...

specs & pics!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 2, 2013)

BF3 on PC is exceptional fun, got more interested in RUSH mode recently as the teamwork is essential.
Conquest on things like the Metro is too much DM with bottlenecks causing mayhem for ages.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 2, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			specs & pics!
		
Click to expand...

Well I thought i'd sort of future proof to a certain degree. 

120GB - SSD for OS
2TB - HDD for games/photos etc
AMD 7950 Graphics card
i5 3570k overclocked to 4.4ghz
8gb RAM
Asus Xonar sound card
Mount Doom cpu heatsink cooler
Dell 2410 monitor (boy is it sweet)
True Innovations leather chair (incredibly comfy like sitting on a cloud)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 2, 2013)

Sounds a beast! What case?


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Feb 2, 2013)

If anyone fancies a game of FIFA 13 or TW 13 anytime, or Far Cry 3 (if you can play co-op? Not opened it yet, had it a week!!) add me on PS3
User name is Big_Rick1978


----------



## SyR (Feb 2, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Well i've got my new comp all up and running. Bought BF3 and whacked all settings to ultra. Its amazing stuff really and as i'm getting used to the maps and guns etc its getting even better. Ranking up quickly as you do when you first start but the graphics are fantastic and the gameplay on those old Sharqui and Karkand maps is as intense as ever.

Anyone else play on the pc then 'dodg3rman' is my nick , add me as friend and we can do some co-op or squad up for some easy kills.
		
Click to expand...

I'll add you when I'm next online.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 3, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Well I thought i'd sort of future proof to a certain degree. 

120GB - SSD for OS
2TB - HDD for games/photos etc
AMD 7950 Graphics card
i5 3570k overclocked to 4.4ghz
8gb RAM
Asus Xonar sound card
Mount Doom cpu heatsink cooler
Dell 2410 monitor (boy is it sweet)
True Innovations leather chair (incredibly comfy like sitting on a cloud)
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me one?


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Well I thought i'd sort of future proof to a certain degree. 

120GB - SSD for OS
2TB - HDD for games/photos etc
AMD 7950 Graphics card
i5 3570k overclocked to 4.4ghz
8gb RAM
Asus Xonar sound card
Mount Doom cpu heatsink cooler
Dell 2410 monitor (boy is it sweet)
True Innovations leather chair (incredibly comfy like sitting on a cloud)
		
Click to expand...

sounds good, but why i5 and not i7?

was it a CS job or bought retail? (I'm about to do the same hopefully)


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 3, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			Sounds a beast! What case?
		
Click to expand...

Corsair carbide 400 R , its got a couple of white light fans on the front and a nice blue one that comes with the PSU. It looks great in the dark. I was amazed at how quiet it runs , you literally wouldnt know it was on when just browsing the web. when I get into the games it still only sparks up the fan occasionally and even then its so quiet you cant hear it with your headphones on. It boots up from push of button to windows 7 ready in about 20 seconds where it used to take so long on my old xp comp that I could go get a cup of tea and still be waiting


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 3, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			sounds good, but why i5 and not i7?

was it a CS job or bought retail? (I'm about to do the same hopefully)
		
Click to expand...

Hi DV , I went i5 cos I didnt need the hyperthreading that the i7 brings. i5 is still quad core and all been OC'd to 4.4 so that is more than enough to manage my gaminig/processing needs. I bought it from Overclockers and got them to custom a few things to my needs like the SSD/HDD combo , GPU , case etc

My wife said it was money no object but I didnt see the point going overboard and getting sli/crossfire with Intel 690's. I toned down the build to suit my gaming needs and then threw that lovely monitor in which was Â£230 but worth every penny. No point gaming the latest titles and using an old crt set-up.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

SSDs are pretty amazing! My boot comes in a little slower at around 30-40 but I have an older i7 920. That is going to last me a long time though, I don't see me replacing this basic rig for a while and Ive had it 4 years now (feb 09).

I am on my second PSU and my 3rd graphics card however


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Hi DV , I went i5 cos I didnt need the hyperthreading that the i7 brings. i5 is still quad core and all been OC'd to 4.4 so that is more than enough to manage my gaminig/processing needs. I bought it from Overclockers and got them to custom a few things to my needs like the SSD/HDD combo , GPU , case etc

My wife said it was money no object but I didnt see the point going overboard and getting sli/crossfire with Intel 690's. I toned down the build to suit my gaming needs and then threw that lovely monitor in which was Â£230 but worth every penny. No point gaming the latest titles and using an old crt set-up.
		
Click to expand...

cool, I used OC a few years ago and will probably use them for this one also, was it a standard build you got then tweaked it? got a link?
Thats useful to know about the i7 hyperthinghy, will save some dosh by getting i5


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			cool, I used OC a few years ago and will probably use them for this one also, was it a standard build you got then tweaked it? got a link?
Thats useful to know about the i7 hyperthinghy, will save some dosh by getting i5
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I would only by i5s now, I am glad I got the i7 920 tho, the i5s back then got slated!

I can see another 3 years at least from my current rig with another graphics card purchase


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 3, 2013)

request sent JD. My origin ID is.... G1BB0 so feel free to add me anyone, maybe get a few on and squad up and kick some backsides 

I guess I am gonna have to get the newest expansion asap 

your pc is a killer, I am still on a q6600 quad with a ati4890 oc edition. It runs bf3 pretty well on my 24" dell @ 1080res.

luckily my psu is 800w & case is mahoosive so cpu/mobo/ram/gpu and ssd should see me right for another few years


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 3, 2013)

actually, before I purchase, what expansions are you all using? Armoured Kill, CQ & aftermath? I have the BF3 digital deluxe with back to karkand so if you guys are using all extra's I may aswell buy the premium expansion


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought the premium edition so I have all the map packs but being a newbie I havnt really gone onto the new ones yet. I'm still running around Karkand and Sharqui mostly as I feel comfy there. I've been on Caspian and Kharg but you really need a good squad that stays together and fights.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 3, 2013)

half the battle is getting a decent squad, too many play it run and gun and against a decent team its a bloodbath.

Will get the premium later then.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't got premium yet, I think the M 416 is part of it, I see guys who are at 100 general using it so must be good. I haven't found one I really like yet apart from the G36


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Considering purchasing if we have a little band forming here. Will take a lot to prise me away from CS:GO tho


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 3, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			cool, I used OC a few years ago and will probably use them for this one also, was it a standard build you got then tweaked it? got a link?
Thats useful to know about the i7 hyperthinghy, will save some dosh by getting i5
		
Click to expand...

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-247-OE&groupid=43&catid=2385&subcat=1270

This is the link and I went with samsung SSD , sapphire 7950 card , extra 2 tb hdd , windows 7 home , xonar sound card , 400R case.
came to Â£1220 ish before adding the monitor.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 3, 2013)

damn you JD, looking on OC at upgrades now lol.

luckily I have a signed MS windows 7 ultimate edition that I got direct from MS when I worked in IT, saves me a few bob, psu is 650w so again 1 less thing to buy. I think I will bodyswerve windows 8, have them on the new work laptops and not a fan tbh

what size monitor did you go for? I have a 24" dell but thinking going 27" as I watch movies and netflix on pc, decisions, decisions


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2013)

jammydodger said:



http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-247-OE&groupid=43&catid=2385&subcat=1270

This is the link and I went with samsung SSD , sapphire 7950 card , extra 2 tb hdd , windows 7 home , xonar sound card , 400R case.
came to Â£1220 ish before adding the monitor.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jammy, should the primary HD be an SSD? if so how big? I cant add a sound card on the link you gave unfortunately.

Lastly, it was a real pain moving everything from old pc to new one, is there an easy or quick way these days?


----------



## SyR (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			actually, before I purchase, what expansions are you all using? Armoured Kill, CQ & aftermath? I have the BF3 digital deluxe with back to karkand so if you guys are using all extra's I may aswell buy the premium expansion
		
Click to expand...

Aftermath is especially a lot of fun, premium is worth buying for that expansion alone.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 4, 2013)

SyR said:



			Aftermath is especially a lot of fun, premium is worth buying for that expansion alone.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. The maps a really good although I feel they are geared towards conquest as some of them suffer from severe bottle necks on Rush mode and are very difficult unless attacking in with a good team. Maybe better on PC with larger numbers on each team. Unfortunatly I choose to game on the Xbox for the fact it is so simple. 

Personally love the Armoured Kill maps. Great for both Rush and Conquest. Nice and big plenty of options if going on foot or by transport. The ATV's are great fun espeacially when loaded with 6 blocks of C4   The blast radius is quiet unreal. I have a vid on my youtube channel of just how much you can miss the target and still get a kill. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7sxxtTASb8


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

haha, great vid Bob :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2013)

Big_Rick78 said:



			If anyone fancies a game of FIFA 13 or TW 13 anytime, or Far Cry 3 (if you can play co-op? Not opened it yet, had it a week!!) add me on PS3
User name is Big_Rick1978
		
Click to expand...

Just added you buddy....:thup:


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 4, 2013)

If you cant get the link to work then just go straight to overclockers and search for the titan pulse (or whatever system you want) theres loads of choice. From there just add what you want to your spec. You can also just phone them up and talk through the spec you want and they'll tell you whether you need it or if its compatible.

These days the supported wisdom is to install your OS on the SSD because its so quick. I think a minimum would be 60 GB but bigger is better so I went with 120GB and still have 77 GB free so it would have been close. I then use the 2Tb HDD to store all the other gubbins or if you have certain games you play all the time then whack them on your SSD and just take them off when youre done.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			what size monitor did you go for? I have a 24" dell but thinking going 27" as I watch movies and netflix on pc, decisions, decisions 

Click to expand...

This one http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs&sku=609020

Dell ultrasharp 2412M


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			I then use the 2Tb HDD to store all the other gubbins or if you have certain games you play all the time then whack them on your SSD and just take them off when youre done.
		
Click to expand...

Ive collected a couple of SSDs over time, picking them up in sales etc.

I have one smaller one for my OS and the usual associated programs, I then have a bigger one for some steam games (flight sims and sandbox/big world games) and a HDD for the rest of my steam games and other "gubbins".

Now you can install games across multiple hard drives from within steam this process is a lot slicker and more stable.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 4, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Dell ultrasharp 2412M
		
Click to expand...

Nice monitor.  I'm using a 2410 as my main display, with a G2410 as the secondary.  Biggest gripe is the G2410 is only 1920x1080.

I recently built an i7 PC for the lounge for use as a media PC (including Steam).  Once my 2Gb GTX650 arrives I'll pick up a copy of BF3.  Problem is I'm usually "Captain Cannon Fodder" - A knickname I earned from my Son.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice set up but I think 2 monitors would send my brain into meltdown. Is that an old mechanical keyboard I see ?


----------



## SyR (Feb 4, 2013)

Just added you Jammy and G1BB0. My ID is SyRoUK.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 4, 2013)

SyR said:



			Just added you Jammy and G1BB0. My ID is SyRoUK.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one SyR i've accepted you and had a wee peek at your stats.

Crikey 4.5 million points and most of it done as infantry. My kind of player dude.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 4, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Nice set up but I think 2 monitors would send my brain into meltdown. Is that an old mechanical keyboard I see ?
		
Click to expand...

Having used 2 monitors for years now, I'd struggle to go back to 1.    Mac keyboard on the left for my Mac Pro, wireless microsoft jobbie in the lounge.  Media PC has an XBox receiver on it too so I can use an XBox 360 controller for some of the games and emulators.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to always have 2 monitors for sim racing online, even made a racing cockpit with a sparco seat, 2nd monitor had MOTEC running with tyre temps etc etc.... I was a proper anorak


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I used to always have 2 monitors for sim racing online, even made a racing cockpit with a sparco seat, 2nd monitor had MOTEC running with tyre temps etc etc.... I was a proper anorak 

Click to expand...

Anorak is not the word I would use GIBOO............


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 5, 2013)

Got a few minutes in with Gibbo last night on some map I didnt know. Was good fun but I had to go for a shower , saw him jump out of a top floor window on to the back of a lorry. I love these graphics and the sounds of the environment. I spawned on him once straight into a world of pain as it seemed a whole squad was pounding on him.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Got a few minutes in with Gibbo last night.  I spawned on him once straight into a world of pain as it seemed a whole squad was pounding on him.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit dodgy GIBBO..............................
(yes I did use a bit of artistic license with the quote)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2013)

I cnt prise myself away from counterstrike, avin too much fun with the tactics of it  

Spent 6 years learning them as well!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one question actually, for those experienced PC users...

Gaming sound cards? Are they really worth it when you have a 5.1 on the MoBo, a decent 5.1 headset and plenty of computing (CPU & GPU) power?


----------



## SyR (Feb 5, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Nice one SyR i've accepted you and had a wee peek at your stats.

Crikey 4.5 million points and most of it done as infantry. My kind of player dude.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I've mainly stuck to the infantry only servers. I'm still to unlock most of the enhancements for the tanks choppers and jets.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 5, 2013)

OC recommended NO soundcard with my last set up, but I think you do need a basic one though for certain applications.

Chaps, I was going to get a new pc but maybe just upgrading to a 250G SSD and a good AMD GFX card will be ok as I have an i7 overclocked to 3.6ghz and a 600W PSU, so what SSD and AMD Card to get?
Newby question alert......can I transfer stuff to the SSD or does it need the OP system installed on it as well? (gawd I hate why pc's are so complicated)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 5, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			OC recommended NO soundcard with my last set up, but I think you do need a basic one though for certain applications.

Chaps, I was going to get a new pc but maybe just upgrading to a 250G SSD and a good AMD GFX card will be ok as I have an i7 overclocked to 3.6ghz and a 600W PSU, so what SSD and AMD Card to get?
Newby question alert......can I transfer stuff to the SSD or does it need the OP system installed on it as well? (gawd I hate why pc's are so complicated)
		
Click to expand...

I jus got a Â£90 novatech voucher burning a hole in my pocket here. Nothing I need from them...

1. I have 6 gigs of ram, never get anywhere near filling it. 

2. They don't do a second 6870 graphics card so I cant go crossfire.

3. I doubt I need a sound card as I have a gaming mother board and a decent headset.

4. I already got mouse, keyboard, joypads/sticks an other perfs I need.

5. I already got a 650 watt PSU, ok its like 2 years old but no issues there. Would upgrade if I went crossfire of course.

6. Cant afford new graphics cards, all the ones I would buy are like 200+, even with the discount its not worth it.

Stuck on what to blow it on!

EDIT: Only upgrade I can think thats worth it would be this...  750w modular PSU , as my current PSU is not modular.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

I use onbaord sound with a medusa speedlink 5.1 headset.

just messing with gfx settings atm as can get a little laggy on 64 man servers. Also slooooooooooooow load times for map changes = SSD is a must!

JD shown me how its done briefly last night, I am pants as too used to CS and BFBC2 which are more run and gun than BF3.


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Just added you buddy....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Playing far cry 3 at mo....what a game. Add me ps3. Villan316


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive finally got myself a copy of Gran Turismo 5, and addicted does not describe it. In less than a week my stable contains a 71 Mustang, an Impreza turbo, a fully modded Murcielago, and a beautiful Ferrari Enzo, jacked up to 850bhp. Currently saving for the Ferrari F1, although I may get a Ford Nascar first..


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait for GTA 5 which has now been delayed till September :sbox:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 5, 2013)

good shout Daveyboy, will fire up the ps3/xbox (probs xbox as tends to be slightly better overall than ps3) when that arrives


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

I was counting on you guys for advice on how to spend my voucher!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			I was counting on you guys for advice on how to spend my voucher!
		
Click to expand...

and I was counting on advice on GFX and SSD but maybe the wrong kind of forum. Get a new gaming keyboard or mouse


----------



## SyR (Feb 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			I was counting on you guys for advice on how to spend my voucher!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a new case with better/quieter cooling? Also a copy of BF3 Premium.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

SyR said:



			Maybe a new case with better/quieter cooling? Also a copy of BF3 Premium. 

Click to expand...

I will get a new case, when I upgrade my MoBo, which isnt for a few years yet. 

I am all out of ideas! Does anyone need anything?


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 6, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			and I was counting on advice on GFX and SSD but maybe the wrong kind of forum. Get a new gaming keyboard or mouse
		
Click to expand...


Best bang for buck atm is probs the 7950 which would handle everything for quite some time. If you cant afford that then just downsize until you find one you can afford. AMD will always be cheaper than equivalent Nvidia but AMD will do what you need it to quite comfortably. I can max out all settings on all games I have with no probs at all.

SSD's I dont know an awful lot about. They all should be better than HDD speed wise so get one at the price range you're happy to pay. I got a Samsung 120 gb one that should trim itself ok (like a defrag for SSd's) , never defrrag an SSD btw. If you're unsure then look on http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=88

All the info you need will be explained there.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2013)

cheers JD, a Radeon 7950 it is then, and a 250GB SSD as well, just need to work out how to put my win7 pro 64 on the SSD and transfer programmes


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 6, 2013)

There will be plenty of links for doing that after a quick search of google.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			There will be plenty of links for doing that after a quick search of google.
		
Click to expand...

cant be hard, whack in the gfx and ssd, boot up, follow instructions, attempt to transfer progs then give it a good kicking as none of that worked :rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 6, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			cant be hard, whack in the gfx and ssd, boot up, follow instructions, attempt to transfer progs then give it a good kicking as none of that worked :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

When mine goes wrong I usually strip everything out, yell/wave frantically/curse at it, put it back in and hope it works.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Feb 6, 2013)

Had a good match on FIFA 13 with Mad_Adey this afternoon, cheers mate, sorry about the internet buggering up.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

Big_Rick78 said:



			Had a good match on FIFA 13 with Mad_Adey this afternoon, cheers mate, sorry about the internet buggering up.
		
Click to expand...

who won?


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

don;t you need to enable trim when installing an SSD? I am just gonna get one of them at the end of the month, can;t afford an upgrade although I need a decent mouse and keyboard as the 518 is for righty's and is the reason I am crap... honest


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

SSDs are fantastic, if I didnt already have a couple I would spend my voucher on one.

Just don't buy something on ebay for a few hours GIBBO and you can afford the kit


----------

